# New: skins/themes for iPhone/iPad/iPod...



## Costello (Oct 23, 2010)

IDEVICES



			
				FileTrip said:
			
		

> iPhone & iDevices category changes
> We have renamed the 'iPhone/iPod' section to 'iPhone & iDevices' in order to cover the iPad and other Apple products. Also, a new Skins/Themes category was added in order to allow people to upload their own iPhone, iPod and iPad themes! Check it out from the menu above.



As requested here:
http://gbatemp.net/t260673-themes-section-for-the-idevices

Visit http://filetrip.net


----------



## alidsl (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool thanks Costello


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Costello, might download some skins later.


----------

